# Dexter has a Cherry Eye



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I noticed something different in Dexter's eyes (his left) in the inner corner of the eye. Barely noticeable, but I knew what it was. 

Looked it up on the Internet and said it should be treated immediately. 

Took Dexter as a Walk-In to the Vet. Waited 1 1/2 hours to be seen. The Vets office was very busy with pets checking out from surgery from that morning. I have a good Vet.

Anyway...The Cherry Eye was caught early, so we will be trying eye ointment twice a day (Neobacimyx). 

I was told there are two ways to fix the Cherry Eye. 

1. Remove it, and then the dog will not have tear production which may up being a problem later on and you will have to drop eyes to keep them moist later in life. 
2. The "Tuck In" in which they just push the Cherry Eye back in and stitch closed. Chance of the Cherry Eye coming back, there is a chance. 

My Vet used to do both Surgeries, but now he only does the "Tuck," this makes sense to me in order to save the tear duct production. 

So, we will see how the Eye ointment goes for the next week to help heal the Cherry Eye. I will try to get a picture of Dexter during the day in natural light tomorrow.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

oh poor Dexter!! Good you caught it early..will keep my fingers crossed that the ointment
helps.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about Dexter. 

Scudder had the tuck surgery years ago. The surgery went fine. They actually carved a pocket and then tucked it. 

Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorry to hear Dexter has Cherry eye it's never fun when our guys need surgery. Hope the medicine works.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry to hear this Linda, good you caught it early.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter is so good when I am applying the thin line of ointment along his eye. Now, if I can just figure out how to get my pictures onto this computer. 

I know the email trick. My battery is dying in the phone, so no internet access until the new battery arrives, so no email trick. 

How can you transfer pictures on Smart Phone to computer?


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Our late, sainted beagle had cherry eye that was healed entirely by the medication. Hopefully yours will as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry to hear about that. It is so unsightly too! Oscar had the cherry eye surgery 2 weeks ago. His had the tuck surgery (the pocket procedure). His eye is still redder than the other eye and still slightly swollen. He doesn't bother the eye though- so I guess it doesn't bother him. The cone thing was no fun either. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

How can you transfer pictures on Smart Phone to computer?[/QUOTE]

I have a Mac, so I use iCloud. Pictures automatically upload to my computer. Before I had iCloud, I would email the picture to myself. Then I would open the email from the computer and save or drag it to my album or desktop.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Dexter! Thank heavens you recognized it so quickly. I didn't know they could get it at his age. For some reason, I thought it was a puppy thing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I finally got a battery for my Cell phone so I could internet. This is a picture of Dexter's eye at the beginning of treatment with the ointment.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

poor guy Linda, keep us posted .


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

How is Dexter doing?

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

The eye has not changed, really no better or worse. I am going to see if I can get another dose of ointment. I think I am looking at getting the eye repaired in January. No change in Dexter's mood or behaviour. He doesn't scratch at the eye so I am guessing it does not bother him.


----------



## furfan (Nov 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good plan. Your dogs are so cute!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter going in for surgery to fix the Cherry Eye at the end of April. The size of the Cherry Eye has not changed, but want to get it fixed. It does not seem to bother Dexter at all.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

let us know how it goes Linda. Hugs to Dexter.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Good luck with the surgery. It's a pretty easy one. Keep us posted!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

He will probably have to wear a cone. I like the softer blow up kind. Cheapest to get it online.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Tyler, who is almost 16, has a cherry eye. It was pointed out to me by my vet when he was very young. We consulted with an ophthalmologist who suggested that unless it popped out, and he showed me what that looked like by popping it out (something that I wish I hadn't seen), to leave it be. It has never bothered him so nothing was ever done about it. I'll be interested to hear the outcome for Dexter. Hope all goes well. Tyler sends licks. We'll be thinking of him.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I have had a Cocker who had a Cherry Eye when he was a pup. I had it fixed by the same Vet with wonderful results. The Vet does not remove the Cherry Eye, but tucks it back in, I am thinking with a deep suture. I do not expect any problems, take Dexter in to the Vet in the morning, pick him up that afternoon.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Because of Scuds eye shape & wavy hair, they had to shave 1/2 his face. I was not prepared because most Hav's I saw post op didn't look any different. Scuds looked like a cyclops! he is was ugly it was hard to look at him Now he looks great!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Guess, I am going to be asking about any shaved hair that might be happening. I do have Dexter in a short clip now. When my Cocker was done as a pup, his hair was not shaved when his Cherry Eye was fixed. The Cocker's Cherry Eye was much bigger.


----------



## Buzzys Mom (Sep 28, 2010)

So sorry- Oscar had a cherry eye also. We did the tuck-in procedure at the same time he was neutered. Unfortunately, the suture ulcerated his eye and he had to go back in for surgery again he is fine now and you would never know he ever had surgery!


----------



## JazzFest13 (Mar 12, 2012)

My Desilu had cherry eye surgery, and I had it cut out. It was a huge debate between different vets and my breeder. One vet recommended it to be tucked, the other recommended removal. My breeder also suggested removal. In the end, I chose to remove it because I didn't want to risk it popping back out, and having Desilu go through it all over again. Since the vet who recommended tuck said he couldn't guarantee it wouldn't pop out, I chose to have it cut out. 

Its been almost a year since the surgery, and no evidence of dry eye (Dr said only 30% of tears come from that duct). I'm lucky though, I do live in a very humid environment, so I don't think I would have made the same decision for removal if I lived in say, Arizona. It was also about $700 cheaper, which...of course doesn't really matter if its for the health of my Desilu.


----------

